# FreeBSD 10 & Haswell CPU



## Mayhem30 (Aug 11, 2014)

Does FreeBSD 10.0 support the Haswell CPU and the Intel HD Graphics 4600?

If not, any ETA when support will be added?

Edit: I was under the impression support for Intel HD Graphics 4600 was needed even if I did not install X.

My new question is : Is there any issues using the new Haswell CPU (i7 4770) on FreeBSD 10.0 if I'm just using command line and using it as a server?


----------



## asteriskRoss (Aug 11, 2014)

Mayhem30 said:
			
		

> Does FreeBSD 10.0 support the Haswell CPU and the Intel HD Graphics 4600?


I'm writing this post on a machine with a Haswell CPU so it's certainly supported, though I can't say for certain whether absolutely all the CPU instructions are supported.  AESNI instructions are supported via the aesni(4) driver.  Haswell graphics adapters are not yet supported (see the graphics wiki page) though are compatible with the VESA driver; just don't expect it to be speedy.  Mine works fine with the VESA driver though I actually use an Nvidia card instead.



			
				Mayhem30 said:
			
		

> Edit: I was under the impression support for Intel HD Graphics 4600 was needed even if I did not install X. My new question is : Is there any issues using the new Haswell CPU (i7 4770) on FreeBSD 10.0 if I'm just using command line and using it as a server?


If you are not running X.Org then there should be no issue.  If you want higher resolution on your console then the VESA support means that it's possible to use vidmode(1).


----------



## Mayhem30 (Aug 11, 2014)

asteriskRoss said:
			
		

> Mayhem30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------

